
What does human centered AI even mean? A conversation w Microsoft's Josh Lovejoy - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2019/06/12/human-centered-ai-josh-lovejoy/
======
colinbovet
Love this: "by seeking to address the needs of people- especially those at the
margins- in ways that respect, restore and augment their capabilities, we can
invent forms of technological innovation that would have otherwise been
invisible."

------
hydrogenglow
"When a system begins to remember us forever, and wherever we go…. we will not
be our true selves. We will be the self we know it’s okay to remember."

Interesting point about the (not so) ephemeral nature of the web. Will have to
listen.

